# injecting a brisket



## justin83 (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm going to be smoking a 12-13lb brisket this weekend for my coworkers and the owner of my company since he loved my smoked chicken. I have a friend that injects his briskets with Dr. Pepper, but he won't tell me what type of rub he puts on them, his briskets hit it right out of the ball park. Does anyone have a suggestion on what type of rub to pair with the Dr. Pepper? I absolutely hate having to buy some premade junk on a shelf.


----------



## gary s (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't inject my briskets.    I use only Salt and Course ground Black Pepper. Have you smoked  brisket before ?   Allow plenty of time

Gary


----------



## chef willie (Oct 17, 2014)

Most all competitors I've seen on PitMasters use nothing but SPOG for the most part, keeping it simple to let the meat shine through. I'm not a fan of injected anything either, however I know some do including Myron Mixon. His one tip was to inject across the grain, not with the grain, to avoid 'streaking' the meat. HTH, Willie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 17, 2014)

I also don't inject. Like Willie SPOG is my go to rub. Keep it simple and let the smoker and the meat shine!


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 17, 2014)

Never injected brisket with Dr Pepper.  I have only used beef broth\base.  Maybe use a standard salt and pepper, maybe garlic and possibly a little cinnamon.


----------



## justin83 (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks guys, after I wrote that post I managed to squeeze the rub out of him, he uses Tony  Chascery (probably didn't spell that right) , brown sugar, chili powder and kosher salt. He bbq's for a living. I'll post pictures after the smoke, and yes, I've smoked anything and everything on that smoker including brisket. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## maple sticks (Oct 18, 2014)

Justin83 said:


> Thanks guys, after I wrote that post I managed to squeeze the rub out of him, he uses Tony Chascery (probably didn't spell that right) , brown sugar, chili powder and kosher salt. He bbq's for a living. I'll post pictures after the smoke, and yes, I've smoked anything and everything on that smoker including brisket. Thanks for the advice.


Do you wrap when doing brisket?


----------



## justin83 (Oct 18, 2014)

No wrap, never actually wrapped a brisket


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 18, 2014)

Justin, Happy smoking and please post a pic of the finished brisket for us!


----------



## justin83 (Oct 18, 2014)

Trust me i will


----------



## justin83 (Oct 18, 2014)

I hate when the brisket stalls at 165, the wait sucks. But I've got plenty of cold beer.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 18, 2014)

Patience , Justin . . .


----------



## stickyfingers (Oct 18, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> His one tip was to inject across the grain, not with the grain, to avoid 'streaking' the meat. HTH, Willie


I'm pretty sure you have that backwards. Inject with the grain...not against.


----------



## chef willie (Oct 19, 2014)

stickyFingers said:


> I'm pretty sure you have that backwards. Inject with the grain...not against.


Well, sir....I think you are correct. I tried to research the issue and could not find any info on Myrons injection style BUT, I did find this from a gent somewhere who states he injects with the grain.....I saw a PIt Masters episode and he was teaching his kid how to do briskets....I could have easily misunderheard <grin> thanks for the edit catch......Willie

I have never seen any streaking on our injected briskets.
We inject "with the grain" and do it nice and slow so the injection has time to spread out.
Also, our injection is beef color anyway


----------



## stickyfingers (Oct 19, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Well, sir....I think you are correct. I tried to research the issue and could not find any info on Myrons injection style BUT, I did find this from a gent somewhere who states he injects with the grain.....I saw a PIt Masters episode and he was teaching his kid how to do briskets....I could have easily misunderheard <grin> thanks for the edit catch......Willie
> 
> I have never seen any streaking on our injected briskets.
> We inject "with the grain" and do it nice and slow so the injection has time to spread out.
> Also, our injection is beef color anyway


Thank you. The reason I said that is, I went to his class in February this year and recorded the audio, which I have re-listened to a few times since. He mentioned the streaking but also made the point that you could see the puncture marks in your slices when building a competition box.


----------



## woodman3 (Oct 19, 2014)

I inject with the grain.  Here is one pulled today.  I use a broth mixture. Pecan and cherry for this one.  













IMG_20141019_181830352.jpg



__ woodman3
__ Oct 19, 2014


















IMG_20141019_181915373.jpg



__ woodman3
__ Oct 19, 2014


----------



## raykar (May 24, 2016)

Himalayan Pink Salt, Course Black Pepper, Cayenne, Garlic Powder, Onion Powder is all the rub you need. Mix and match to your taste. I smoke mine at 220-230 until IT hits 165, take off heat, wrap in foil adding beef bullion with Worchester sauce mixed with water to make 1/2 cup. Put back on heat and go until IT hits 195-200. Pull it off and keep in foil, wrap in towel and place in warmed cooler (run hot water in a cooler, dump it and dry it out) for 2 hours. It will be the most tender brisket you've ever had.


----------



## young j (Feb 20, 2017)

I know I am late on this post, but do not inject against the grain. You are suppose to inject the meat with the grain and when you slice it you are suppose to cut against the grain.


----------

